# Pediatrician Help



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I live right next to Ibn Battuta mall and need to find a pediatrician for my 14 month old. Can anyone recommend one? I don't know which hospital to go to and which one not too. Any help/advice would be great!

Thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Smiles,
We used to live right near Ibn Battuta, and our pediatrician was (still is), 
Dr Delia Fayyard.
She is at Jebel Ali Hospital (coming from Ibn Battuta...go straight down Rd past petrol station/McDonalds etc.
Go straight ahead at roundabout.
Follow Rd and on left is Hospital (you will pass a Drs clinic and JA infant school)

The number for the hospital is 04 884 5666


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks!

Is there a difference between Jebel Ali Hospital and Cedars Jebel Ali International? I am guessing there is BUt want to make sure.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I believe that the one near JA Village is a private boutique style hospital, and Cedars is a normal hospital.

Cedrs is located in the JA Free Zone.

I havent used Cedars before, as JA hospital was so close, but I have only heard good comments from friends who have used Cedars.
Going by their web site, JA Cedars also have a pediatric unit also.


----------

